# Zahir Khudayarov squats 50 Kilos / 1115 Lbs



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2016)

In before "THATS NOT IPF DEPTH!"


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 9, 2016)

High bar like a boss.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 9, 2016)

What a fukking animal....


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2016)

Ipf can suck my tiny shriveled sack. 

That was epic.


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2016)

I call short!


----------



## viktor89 (Mar 9, 2016)

oh so this Mac Truck does speed work on his squat and he's a God  and I do speed work on my 185 lbs -I'll kill myself?

I see how it is men! 



BTW - how come they all go just parallel and not below? is it cheating if they go lower?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> oh so this Mac Truck does speed work on his squat and he's a God  and I do speed work on my 185 lbs -I'll kill myself?
> 
> I see how it is men!
> 
> ...


For a stop and go powerlifter, anything lower than what you need for white lights is a waste of energy.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 9, 2016)

I think I saw some shit running down his leg. 

God damn that was SICK!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2016)

Having someone screaming at you in Azerbaijani automatically adds 50 Lbs to your total.


----------



## viktor89 (Mar 9, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Having someone screaming at you in Azerbaijani automatically adds 50 Lbs to your total.



i'll record and try the speakers to play it for me on my PR days. 50lbs to my squat,deadlift and bench and I can retire happily.


----------



## Jada (Mar 10, 2016)

That guy is a beast,i always wanted to know the wrapping of the knees is it a must when dealing with heavy amount of weight and whats the purpose.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 10, 2016)

That is just insane. I can't even comprehend how a human can squat that much weight. Wow!


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 10, 2016)

Unreal ..      .


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2016)

Jada said:


> That guy is a beast,i always wanted to know the wrapping of the knees is it a must when dealing with heavy amount of weight and whats the purpose.



During the eccentric (downwards) phase of the squat, wraps store energy via their elasticity, which can subsequently be released during the concentric (upwards) phase—resulting in somewhat heavier and faster squats. Knee wraps are also believed to reduce stress and pulling forces on the quadricep tendon, which is attached to the quadriceps and the patella (the kneecap). When you squat, the tendon pulls on the patella. Reducing the stress on the tendon helps to avoid detaching your tendon from the patella.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 10, 2016)

Just watched it again. What kind of steel do they have in that country HOLY FUK !!  The bar barely flexes.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 10, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Just watched it again. What kind of steel do they have in that country HOLY FUK !!  The bar barely flexes.



They're actually 25# crossfit plates


----------



## gomad75 (Mar 10, 2016)

Amazing and inspirational. What a vibe! I wish my gym had that...


----------

